
Ask HN: New job at startup. I am overwhelmed. Is this normal? - ta_jobstartup
I started a new ruby remote developer job in a startup. The money is good and it looked like a tech challenge. However, since a month ago (when I started), I am totally unhappy. The goals are impossible to reach, which means working extra hours or weekends, and the organizations is terrible. You can work on your task because you depend of a colleague to finish his task first. The documentation is pretty bad too, so I have to keep asking my colleagues about new parts of code I have to work.<p>Is this normal? Or is this specific startup that is making my life miserable?
======
informatimago
It's about normal. And you've not had to deal with multiple project changes
(including technology changes) yet, due to pivoting. Be happy! This is what
you're learning!

The other extreme, is development at NASA, where productivity is 100 LOC per
programmer per year. Can you imagine working one year on the same 100 Lines of
Code, fine tuning them, testing them, debugging them, documenting them for one
year?

When you'll feel better and unchallenged at this startup, you'll have the
choice with a new startup with new challenge, or a normal programming job in
the middle.

Or if the startup grows, eventually it should stabilize, with bigger teams,
more communication, ie. more documentation will be needed, with more process
to still keep the teams efficient (so you don't have to wait on colleagues to
finish), etc.

